# The TRUTH about Jig-A-Loo



## nutsbuttkicker (Jul 13, 2008)

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOUR CUBE MELTS!

ok, alot of people are useing jig-a-loo these days to "lube" there cubes. in my experience jig-a-loo doesnt really lube your cube, it softens the plastic and when i say soften i mean melt (no i did not dump the can into my cube) i did 2 short sprays into my cube and later noticed black marks on my pants. it was the melted plastic from my cube and to further test this i took and old type a Edge (diy) i no longer use, took the stickers off and just sprayed it. i picked it up to look at it and noticed i could actually see the plastic being eaten away and the cubie was warped from where i had touched it and my finger print was embeded into the plastic. now............ i was very brave and decided to experiment with my main cube (rubiks.com diy with A-core and A-spring/washer/screws) so i took out an edge sprayed for about 3 seconds and then worked the jig-a-loo in note* i scrambled the cube as i worked it in i did NOT keep it in its finished state. the results were astonishing the inside of my cube is as smooth as i could possibly imagine and because i scrambled as i worked it in the edges and corners of the cubies were smoother and rounder for better cutting and overall performance. all-in-all im very pleased with this though i was ridiculously scared at first that i just melted my cube.

If you plan on doing this i advise you try it with your backup cube or one you just don't like: simply remove and edge spray in jig-a-loo (NOTE* hold the straw in on the can or it will fly off and spray you in the eyes at 11:30PM and as you frantically run to the bathroom to washout your eyes you trip on your old computer) now spray for about 3 seconds quickly put the edge back in and scramble the cube as you work the jig-a-loo in, you will feel your cube sort of *boggdown* or get really slow, just keep working it in for about 5 min. it should start to get much easier and you should notice if feels like the hood of your car after a good waxing.

Sorry this is my first tutorial and im kinda ?dumb? yeah ok post any questions comments flames w/e 
I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOUR CUBE MELTS!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 13, 2008)

Most people know Jigaloo melts plastic. Only if it settles in pools though. I've heard most users spray it in, work it in, and wipe off the excess.


----------



## nutsbuttkicker (Jul 13, 2008)

i purposely let it melt and now it works like a dream


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## nutsbuttkicker (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah, lol you have to constantly work it in and scrable it (aggressively) same thing happend to me with a different cube, just sprayed more jig-a-loo and turned like a mofo, works fine now "im gonna cut myself, im emo" LOL! i couldnt stop laughing nice vid


----------



## shelley (Jul 13, 2008)

Three seconds of spraying sounds like a lot. I don't have experience with Jig-a-loo itself, but when I lube cubes one or two spritzes is usually enough.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah.... after watching this vid im not even going to consider putting jig a loo in my cube ever.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

"Die! Die!"


----------



## nutsbuttkicker (Jul 14, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> Yeah.... after watching this vid im not even going to consider putting jig a loo in my cube ever.



its a big risk but it paid off for me : /


----------



## immortalcube (Jul 14, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> Yeah.... after watching this vid im not even going to consider putting jig a loo in my cube ever.



In either this video or the one where he puts his 4x4 back together (too lazy to see which), Eric admits that he probably didn't work the jig-a-loo in well enough. The only bad thing I've ever seen jig-a-loo do is act like a glue if people lube their cube and then leave it. IMO it's not dangerous to your cube at all, unless you do something wrong.
I just got some the other day, and it made my store-bought AMAZING! It cuts corners better, and it's very very smooth now.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm tired of people dissing jigaloo and not reading the countless lubing threads in this forum 

1a. Yes, it melts plastic BUT ONLY IN LARGE QUANTITIES
b. If you spray directly into the cube, you get pools/drops (aka significant quantities of lube [see 1a for what happens when too much jigaloo contacts plastic)

2. This could all be avoided if people actually disassembled their cubes and did the full, even coat of lube when spraying from a distance. This is one case where the "quick fix" is the quickest way to kill your cube.

3. About the "softening": Leave the coated pieces to sit for about 5min after spraying.

4. If you keep insisting on waging a holy war against jigaloo, I'll make a video showing my lubed Type A and it's non-glued state.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 15, 2008)

jig-a-loo works so perfectly if you do apply it right. I did and my cubes work so perfectly even when the screws are at the tightest possible.


----------



## alexc (Jul 15, 2008)

@lotsofsloths

Haaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaahaha!!! Lol, that video was so funny!!!!!

"Did it come off? No, it's still glued, look at that! Look at that! Oh my god, look at that fu****g white blue piece, it's still glued to the other one!"

LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Zigosity (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, I've been using Jig-A-Loo for my entire cubing 'career' (No normal silicone sprays in canada, as far as I know.) I -always- fully dissasemble my cube before lubing it, I wouldn't just spray it in a corner. 

This is why: For the first 4-5 minutes after spraying, jigaloo makes the cubies soft. Like, so soft you can dig pieces of plastic out with your fingernail, or leave fingerprints in it. After it's dried, everything becomes hard again, so it's not a lasting thing. I'd imagine spraying it directly in wouldn't be good for the cube. =P.

I'm actually going to drive down to the states soon to pick up a few cans of CRC, because I really don't trust this stuff not to just ruin my cubes one day. It also really doesn't last very long at all : (.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 16, 2008)

I use jigaloo, works amazing.

The melt barely damages any of my cubes, and ive sprayed all my cubes with it.
I even used it on my v cubes, to amazing effect.

Jigaloo is the best lube ive ever used.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 16, 2008)

I went to buy some at Wal-Mart today, and guess what. They checked my ID, apparently you have to be over 18 to purchase one.

CRC was SOOO cheap at the Wal-Mart I bought it from today, it was twice the normal size and half the price at $2.


----------



## Zigosity (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Quebec, they don't card you for ANYTHING unless you're obviously under 12. Including bars.

Well, I exaggerate. But still, we don't get carded for stuff like lubricant or lighters\fluid .


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't get carded when I got Jigg-A-Loo

PS. Is anyone is going to nationals, and wants a nearly full can of Jig-A-Loo, PM me. I used it like, twice. Don't like it. You can have it free.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I didn't get carded when I got Jigg-A-Loo
> 
> PS. Is anyone is going to nationals, and wants a nearly full can of Jig-A-Loo, PM me. I used it like, twice. Don't like it. You can have it free.



This isn't exactly the best thread to advertise Jig-a-loo in.


----------



## Jai (Jul 17, 2008)

Zigosity said:


> I really don't trust this stuff not to just ruin my cubes one day. It also really doesn't last very long at all : (.


...You realize that most Canadian cubers use Jig-a-loo, right? So do I, and I'm completely satisfied. (Jason Thong uses Motomaster, and Craig as well, but he got a can from a competition after Jason accidentally left it behind )


----------



## Zigosity (Jul 17, 2008)

Jai said:


> Zigosity said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't trust this stuff not to just ruin my cubes one day. It also really doesn't last very long at all : (.
> ...



Well, yeah, I assumed that was the case =P. 

I just don't like the whole softening thing, it makes me nervous >_>. Ignoring that, I've been pretty satisfied, too. It made my Type D = amazing. : D. And as for the lasting bit, well, I don't have anything to compare it to, so maybe alternatives wouldn't be any better. 

-Zigo


----------



## Cuber2112 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if it would be a good idea to use jigaloo to soften your cube and then later use CRC so that you dont "ruin" your cube so much....


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2008)

CRC ruins your cube too...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, CRC does almost exactly the same thing as Jigaloo (although I wonder if it might not be quite as bad about it). I've been trying using Cubelube first, followed by CRC (a few days later), in the hope that the Cubelube might coat the pieces and protect the cube from being eaten as much. But I'm not sure it works as well - I think my cubes aren't fast enough because I'm doing that.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 18, 2008)

CRC = Jig-a-loo, but I find jig-a-loo better.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 6, 2008)

Uhh...this thread is two months old. Please check the date before posting.


----------



## Widebandit (Feb 11, 2009)

*Jig-a-loo - the facts*

Jig-a-loo is BAD for cubes! The Jig-a-loo MSDS - Material Safety Data Sheet - shows it contains 30-60% Methylene Chloride - a plastic SOLVENT, and 10-30% Perchloroethane - dry cleaning fluid! Both of these will soften or even weld your cube into a solid block. There's a YouTube video of someone evaluating Jig-a-loo on some Dian-Sheng cubes and he does just that, he fuses one cube solid. BTW the Jig-a-loo MSDS does NOT list any kind of silicone, contradicting mfr's claim that it's silicone-based. I would be very wary of this product.

If you're not sure about a lube, find its MSDS and figure out whats in it.

That said, here's my thoughts on lube...

I have two original Hungarian cubes that I bought in Germany in the 80s and lubed with vaseline - they're still fine, no deterioration, no break-down. But vaseline is gunky and attracts dirt & grit; so I cleaned 'em up and switched to silicone.

The essential ingredient is Silicone oil, or Siloxane - CAS# 63148-62-9.
CAS stands for Chemical Abstracts Service. Every known chemical ingredient - including water - has a registered CAS# which is listed on a product's MSDS, and just about every MSDS is available on-line. Most mfr's have a PDF MSDS right on the product's web-page.

Silicone Aerosol Sprays...
No matter the brand - CRC, Pyroil, GE, ... - ALL silicone sprays are about 80% Heptane but only 8% silicone. Heptane is more commonly known as white-gas, Coleman fuel, or zero-octane gasoline - an effective solvent/lube for a gumed-up lock or throttle linkage, but probably not something you would want to spray into your cube. And since the standard aerosol propellant is propane, silicone sprays are EXTREMELY flammable! Isn't it nice to know that a 10oz can of silicone spray contains 8oz of gasoline but less than an ounce of silicone? That's about $30 per gallon of low-grade gas. If you use a spray - just do one quick squirt at a time and make sure the Hep completely evaporates before you put the cube down.

My preference...
I lube my cubes with two water-based silicone protectants: ArmorAll Original Protectant or STP Son-of-a-gun - both work equally well. They contain 15-20% Silicone oil in a water-based emulsion, plus a bit of UV blocker. I've used these to render even hopelessly tight Winning-Moves cubes into nearly speedable instruments or maybe good training cubes. I apply lightly to the interior of the cube with a #4 artist's brush. These two lubes are good, cheap, intended for plastics, won't fuse your cube, and won't blow up your house....WaW...Petrus rocks!

You don't solve the cube - you solve yourself around the cube.


----------



## blah (Feb 11, 2009)

Hardcore.

_*Very*_ informative, we've been needing someone like this in our community for a while now  (We've only had comments based on experiences so far, this is probably the first comment based entirely on technical knowledge, at least it's the first I've come across.)

Edit: I LOLed at #4 artist's brush - you really _are_ hardcore!


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought a can of Jigaloo 4 days ago. I really like it better than CRC. None of my cubes have 'glued' up since I've been using it. 

I tried spraying it on a Rubik's store corner to see if it melted plastic. But, it didn't melt.


----------



## Weiseguy (Feb 11, 2009)

Widebandit said:


> Jig-a-loo is BAD for cubes! The Jig-a-loo MSDS - Material Safety Data Sheet - shows it contains 30-60% Methylene Chloride - a plastic SOLVENT, and 10-30% Perchloroethane - dry cleaning fluid! Both of these will soften or even weld your cube into a solid block. There's a YouTube video of someone evaluating Jig-a-loo on some Dian-Sheng cubes and he does just that, he fuses one cube solid. BTW the Jig-a-loo MSDS does NOT list any kind of silicone, contradicting mfr's claim that it's silicone-based. I would be very wary of this product.
> 
> If you're not sure about a lube, find its MSDS and figure out whats in it.
> 
> ...



Can you post a video of your technique of lubing as well as your cube's? I've never heard of "painting" my lube in.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

Weiseguy said:


> Widebandit said:
> 
> 
> > I apply lightly to the interior of the cube with a #4 artist's brush. These two lubes are good, cheap, intended for plastics, won't fuse your cube, and won't blow up your house....WaW...Petrus rocks!
> ...


!!!!! I thought I was the only one who applies lube with a paintbrush


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as alternative lubricants, I tried doing a bit of research on what kind of lubricants would work well for plastic, and here are some suggestions that I arrived at after some googling:
Silicon Grease
Teflon Spray/Grease
Helical Grease
White Lithium Grease

Anyone tried these?


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 11, 2009)

I love my jigaloo


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 11, 2009)

I've tried white lithium grease, it's not the best but it works. Armorall is great, though it doesn't last very long (same as Puzzleproz/Rubik's lube)


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 12, 2009)

The only reason I bought Jigaloo was to see some melting action, and I haven't seen any yet.

Apparently, for $3, it's really good as a lube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 12, 2009)

$3?  I got it for 5 and 9 for shipping. D:


----------



## h5n1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Something that works really well is suede impregantion, which contains silicone, now my cube is lubed and waterproof


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 12, 2009)

h5n1 said:


> suede impregantion


Are you talking about shoe polish?


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 5, 2009)

I lubed a corner piece of my old cube with jigaloo, and I dug through it with my nail, it definitly melts or weakens the plastic of your cube, for only a little bit though.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

if you use a little bit of jigaloo at a time it won;t melt. it;s the accelerant that makes it dissolve NOT the lube. always spray the jigaloo upright. if you tilt the can too much you will get a mixture of too much acelerant and not much lube. I bend the straw 90 degrees to really get into the cube.

If you're really worried spray it into another container and then use an eye dropper or paint brush to apply it after it stops smelling like accelerant.


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you kidding me? I have yet to see severe damage done to a cube through Jigaloo yet.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 5, 2009)

~PromiscuousCuber~ said:


> Are you kidding me? I have yet to see severe damage done to a cube through Jigaloo yet.



how much do you use?


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 8, 2010)

~PromiscuousCuber~ said:


> Are you kidding me? I have yet to see severe damage done to a cube through Jigaloo yet.


Neither have I. I've used it on my store-bought twice. One time, I actually sprayed each piece and let them dry on a newspaper, and it worked amazing. I did notice some tiny warps on the interlocking part of three edge pieces though. Best lube I've ever used.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

Lotsofsloths said:


>



THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SPRAY IT AND LEAVE IT.. SO THE LESSON LEARNED HERE IS: WORK IT IN.....
IF YOU WORK IT IN, IT WILL DO IT'S MAGIC


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2010)

whats with the bump?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 8, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I NOE RITE!!! JIGALOO IS MAGICALL AND WILL LET UR CUB BE FAST AND AWSUM NOT ONLE IN TEH CUB, BUT ALSO IN LIIFE. MY INGLISH TEACHER NOW LUVZ ME ANED MY RITING!


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 9, 2010)

Just spray all the piece on a newspaper or something, but spray it disassembled, seriously. I tried a bit on my megaminx, it melted it. A month later, because my megaminx sucked too much, I tried again, but all disassembled and I let the Jigaloo dry before putting it back together and now it works like a dream!!


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 14, 2010)

antoinejobin said:


> Just spray all the piece on a newspaper or something, but spray it disassembled, seriously. I tried a bit on my megaminx, it melted it. A month later, because my megaminx sucked too much, I tried again, but all disassembled and I let the Jigaloo dry before putting it back together and now it works like a dream!!



Yeah, I did disassembled also.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 14, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...


I <3 THIS VIDEO


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL! Jigaloo doesnt melt ur plastic! Lesson learned kid, dont put ur cube in the furnace.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> LOL! Jigaloo doesnt melt ur plastic! Lesson learned kid, dont put ur cube in the furnace.



Badmephisto disagrees

6:52


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 17, 2010)

SO WHAT SHOULD I BUY TO LUBE MY CUBE!?!?!? I AM SO CONFUSED!!!! HELLLLPPP. lol


----------



## Samania (Mar 17, 2010)

jigaloo doesnt melt your cube every single time you put it in. depends on the amount you put in also laying out your cubies and spraying a *THIN LAYER* over it works very well. you just need to work it in after and i saw that video on the first page with the 4x4 glued together. that same thing happened to my main speed cube after i forgot to work it in.. i easily fixed it by using a knife. 


but the real truth about jig a loo is the fact that it has an odor that causes cancer. i think. But it just smells if you strongly inhale it. VENTILATED AREA KIDS.


----------



## adfoote (Sep 2, 2010)

I went to the hardware store and got some stuff called KEL pure silicone to lube my cubes. best stuff ive ever used, no work in/let rest period needed. ive never used Jigaloo though. im in NC so canada isnt exactly close for me


----------



## CuberN00b (Sep 2, 2010)

I spray every silicon spray at my bathroom (there's a big fan for ventilation) or on my table with my over-wear covering my nose (My english skills a little bit bad)

BTW i still can't find JigALoo in stores. I use Penray Silicone Spray.


----------



## vancuber (Sep 3, 2010)

Lotsofsloths said:


>



LOL

edit, sorry for breaking the rules with the "lol":


does anybody know the effect jigalloo has on alpha v's? I heard that it will melt down the teeth that prevent popping, but I'm wondering if it will make a difference if I tighten the screws and put the jigaloo in, my main problem is that it pops too much, but if I tighten the screws, its too tight. Can I tighten my screws and put jigaloo? will it work well

also, I put jigaloo in my rubiks 3x3 and it glided but usually would overspin. Using this on DIY's should probably work if you tighten the screws, but from lack of experience, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2010)

adfoote said:


> I went to the hardware store and got some stuff called KEL pure silicone to lube my cubes. best stuff ive ever used, no work in/let rest period needed. ive never used Jigaloo though. im in NC so canada isnt exactly close for me



1) Jig-a-loo is available in the states
2) do you realize how old this thread is



vancuber said:


> LOL



this doesn't really help much and goes against the rules


the rules said:


> *c. Worthless Replying*
> Don't reply to a post unless you have something of value to add to it. Replying with "+1" or "go search for it" is not allowed, as it does no good for the topic creator or the community. If you see this behavior and would like to respond to it, see: 1e. "Regarding Backseat Moderation".


----------



## pistelli (Sep 18, 2010)

I live in pennsylvania in the US and I'm 15. They didn't card me when I bought the jig-a-loo. Good thing too because I don't think they would accept my student ID


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 18, 2010)

U guys is lucky, In my country (Indonesia) they don't sell even *ONE* bottle oh Jig-A-Loo. BUT I can get it from whitelynx_nivla's home


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

Zigosity said:


> Well, I've been using Jig-A-Loo for my entire cubing 'career' (No normal silicone sprays in canada, as far as I know.) I -always- fully dissasemble my cube before lubing it, I wouldn't just spray it in a corner.
> 
> This is why: For the first 4-5 minutes after spraying, jigaloo makes the cubies soft. Like, so soft you can dig pieces of plastic out with your fingernail, or leave fingerprints in it. After it's dried, everything becomes hard again, so it's not a lasting thing. I'd imagine spraying it directly in wouldn't be good for the cube. =P.
> 
> I'm actually going to drive down to the states soon to pick up a few cans of CRC, because I really don't trust this stuff not to just ruin my cubes one day. It also really doesn't last very long at all : (.


 
u can buy 3 in 1 silicone at canadian tire. its not the best but its decent


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 4, 2011)

he probably would've found out by now....

and also:



adfoote said:


> I went to the hardware store and got some stuff called KEL pure silicone to lube my cubes. best stuff ive ever used, no work in/let rest period needed. ive never used Jigaloo though. im in NC so canada isnt exactly close for me


 
first appearance of lubix on speedsolving.com?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> he probably would've found out by now....
> 
> and also:
> 
> ...



But isn't that stuff a spray?


----------



## satellitedanny (Mar 13, 2011)

timeless said:


> u can buy 3 in 1 silicone at canadian tire. its not the best but its decent


 
NEVER EVER use that stuff, it has petroleum distillates AND it is not designed to evaporate, so it will make your cube all stiff like before you work in the CRC! Instead, Use Jig-A-loo or CRC (they are basically the same thing) or 50k wt Diff oil (look at my avatar) (It can be any brand as long as it is 50000 wt differential oil; e.g. Ofna, Traxxas, Mugen, etc. I recommend the Diff oils made for RC cars)


----------



## timeless (Mar 13, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> NEVER EVER use that stuff, it has petroleum distillates AND it is not designed to evaporate, so it will make your cube all stiff like before you work in the CRC! Instead, Use Jig-A-loo or CRC (they are basically the same thing) or 50k wt Diff oil (look at my avatar) (It can be any brand as long as it is 50000 wt differential oil; e.g. Ofna, Traxxas, Mugen, etc. I recommend the Diff oils made for RC cars)


 
i took apart my cube to lube them seperately and let them air dry
they evaporated in a couple hours


----------

